# Smoking ears of corn



## atown25 (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone ever smoked corn? Wanna try it but could use some advice or a lot of advice. Thanks


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 21, 2017)

I've tried it but wasn't much impressed. It mainly just dried out. There's an article in the latest Cooks Illustrated that says the kernel shells don't allow anything through (I.E. smoke, butter, etc.).
I've peeled back the leaves, added butter and SPOG and put the leaves back and it cooked up nice. Shucking and foiling works, too. Either way you're just cooking it. No smoke.
That's just my experience, though.


----------



## smokin lou530 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have smoked Ears of Corn, and they turned out quite nice. Shuck the corn but don't completely remove the husks. Soak the Corn in a bucket of clean water (I like to add a little sugar to the water) for about 20 minutes. Remove them from the water cover them back up with the husks. The soaked up water evaporates and keeps the corn moist while it smokes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

If you have a few extra bucks get a Sous vide immersion circulator.

SV makes the best corn on the cob you will ever eat!!!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If you have a few extra bucks get a Sous vide immersion circulator.
> 
> SV makes the best corn on the cob you will ever eat!!!
> 
> Al


I haven't tried corn in the SV yet, Al. Do you put anything in the bag with it, like butter?

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I haven't tried corn in the SV yet, Al. Do you put anything in the bag with it, like butter?
> 
> Dan


Yep, butter, salt, & pepper.

One hour at 183 degrees.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried corn in the SV yet, Al. Do you put anything in the bag with it, like butter?
> ...


Sounds like something to try this weekend! We've been getting that Florida corn up here...


----------



## zwiller (Jul 1, 2017)

Here in Ohio sweet corn is "knee high 4th of July".  Never smoked corn nor do I ever plan to but I have got grilled corn down to a science.  First off, the corn matters.  Local fresh trumps store and variety is also a factor as well.  That said, store corn will still taste good just not as good as fresh just like seafood etc. 

I've probably tried about every method from shucking/soaking/etc and in general pre cooking things do not actually make a difference IMO and I think ultimately less is more.  My method is adapted from local FD technique for their booth at a local festival.  Corn is just lightly stripped and then placed on a HOT grill and pretty well cooked.  Lots of char.  Almost looks ruined but once the leaves are stripped back it is just fine with some kiss of char.  (reason FD does this is because shucking the corn is dangerously hot/use gloves BTW)  The more you strip the more the the char and possible sear marks appear on the corn.  Wifey likes it well done so I do a few well stripped and the rest of us medium.  Just take the darker leaves off.  Leave the silk alone as most will burn off.  You basically want the exterior to be charred but do not let them catch fire (it will try...).  No doubt the burnt leaves and silk impart a smokey flavor to the corn.  Takes about 10-15m but you will know when they are done by smell.  Grill any proteins first and keep warm because the leaves dirty the grill a bit.  I prefer mine old school butter and lots of salt but have heard that some festival vendors doctor the "salt" with things like sugar, chicken base, flavacol, etc.


----------



## boardgames4bbq (Aug 8, 2017)

I will add my two cents even if I am a bit late.

We smoke corn and find that the flavor does coat it.  We shuck and clean the corn and then coat lightly in oil with salt and pepper and then on the smoker or grill until cooked (20 minutes on a 350 grill, longer on a 250 smoker) I turn it by 1/3 rotation every 5 to 7 minutes to get the char and heat evenly distributed. Doesn't need butter and almost never have leftovers.

Patrick


----------

